# Logo!: Meldetext bei Schwellwert ausgeben



## Radler (20 November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

zu meinem Problem:

Ich frage über den  analogen Eingang einer Logo! einen Füllstandssensor ab. Dieser hat keine  kontinuierliche Schwimmerpositionserfassung, sondern Reedkontakte, die  je nach Füllhöhe Widerstände schalten. Zudem ist Füllhöhe und  Widerstandswert nicht proportional zueiander, aber das stellt nicht das  Problem dar.

Was mich beschäftigt ist die Füllhöhe in Form eines  Meldetextes auf dem Logodisplay. Da die Analogwerte je Fullstufe etwas  schwanken, benutze ich einen Schwellwertschalter pro Reedkontakt. Wie  bekomme ich jetzt eine Meldung mit der Füllhöhe auf das Display wenn ein  Schwellwertschalter anspricht?
Im Meldetext-Baustein habe ich nur  die Auswertung von digital Eingangs- und Ausgangs-Signalen gefunden,  aber nicht von "Q"s oder Merkern.

Der Analogwert bringt mir ja  nicht, durch die nichtlinearität von Füllhöhe und Widerstandswert. Die  Logo kann ja leider nur die 4 Grundrechenarten und keine e-Funktionen.

Gruß Radler


----------



## 190B (20 November 2014)

Für welche LOGO! soll's denn sein (0BA5, 0BA6 oder höher)?
Für die Reedkontakte hast Du aber Füllhöhenwerte?
Wieviele Reedkontakte sind es?


----------



## Radler (20 November 2014)

Ja, zu jedem Kontakt ist ein Gesamtwiderstandswert und die dazugehörige Füllhöhe bekannt.

Eine Logo ist noch nicht angeschafft, aber es sollte dann ein neues Modell werden. Bis jetzt simuliere ich nur mit Logo! Soft Compfort V6.

Es sind 20 Kontakte pro Sensor.
Gruß


----------



## 190B (20 November 2014)

Was gibt der Sensor denn jetzt genau aus? Widerstand, Spannung oder Strom?


----------



## 190B (20 November 2014)

Ab der 0BA7 kann man auch den Zustand von digitalen Ausgang von Funktionsblöcken, in Deinem Fall von analogen Schwellschaltern, im Meldetext anzeigen lassen.
Ich würde aber gleich auf eine 0BA8 gehen, die ist preiswerter wie die 0BA7 und hat zum Beispiel auch gleich einen integrierten Webserver. Die Software auf die Version 8 kannst Du kostenlos downloaden, entweder über die Updatefunktion der 6er Software oder direkt von der Siemensseite downloaden.


----------



## 190B (20 November 2014)

Handelt es sich bei der Messung um so etwas (Reedketten Füllstandsensoren)?

http://www.chemie.de/whitepaper/126345/fuellstandmesstechnik-in-der-prozesstechnik.html


----------



## Radler (20 November 2014)

Also der Sensor ist rein passiv. Über zwei Leitungen kann ich mit einem Multimeter den Widerstand messen, der sich je nach Schwimmerstand einstellt. Diese Angaben liegen aber auch in Form eines Datenblattes vor.

Wie ich den Sensor jetzt auswerte, bleibt mir überlassen. Ich hatte jetzt vor mit einem zweiten bekannten Widerstand einen Spannungteiler zu bilden, der so ausgelegt ist, dass die abfallende Spannung am Sensor bei maximaler Auslenkung 10V beträgt.

Für deine Antwort schon mal vielen Dank. Dann werde ich mir mal ein Softwareupdate laden. Kostenlost sind nur Updates/Upgrades. Die neuste Version dirket zum Installieren muss gekauft werden?!

gruß


----------



## Radler (20 November 2014)

Ja der Sensor ist so in der Art, nur halt mit 2 Kontakten, sodass keine eigene "Stromversorgung" möglich ist


----------



## 190B (20 November 2014)

Nein, auch die neuste Version kannst Du kostenlos downloaden. Die Voraussetzung für die Installation ist nur eine schon vorhandene, lizensierte Version. Entweder schon installiert oder als Original-CD.
Starte mal die LOGO!-Software, dann Hilfe > Update Center und folgende den Anweisungen.


----------



## Radler (20 November 2014)

Ich werde es morgen ausprobieren. komme heute leider nicht mehr an den pc mit der software. habe mir aber gerade die demo gezogen und gesehen, dass genau die gesuchte funktion nun zur verfügung steht.


----------



## hucki (20 November 2014)

Ich würde die Ausgänge der Schwellwertschalter auf Analogmuxe führen und damit einen "stabilen" Analogwert erzeugen, der Dir den Füllstand ausgibt:


----------



## hucki (20 November 2014)

Alternativ zu den Muxen kann man auch etwas rechnen:


----------



## Radler (20 November 2014)

Vielen Dank an euch beide! 
Hucki, wenn ich mir so anschaue, was du da "mal eben" hingezaubert hast, ziehe ich mein hut!
Da habe ich ja echt ne gute Basis an der ich morgen weiter basteln kann. Vielen Dank

Gruß Radler


----------

